# Regulator valve



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm considering making a "steam" engine that runs on CO2 cartridges instead of steam vapor. Can anyone recommend a very small gas regulator or valve that I can use to get a steady 0-30 psi flow range? CO2 cartridges are something like 900psi, and I'm not sure the valves we use for live steam would be safe for the project. My web search has turned up only one (very expensive) alternative, Leland. Any other suggestions?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, a regulator for an oxygen tank will handle the pressure, you'll need to make an adapter .... good luck., and be careful


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Beswick Engineering: http://www.beswick.com/


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, sounds like an interesting concept, please keep us posted.  Nick Jr


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like some of the old compressed air engines that were used in industrial settings. Keep us posted!


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
I am not sure about the 900PSi as there are small motors around for model aircraft, powered by CO2 motors. They don't use any regulators, see:

http://www.animatedengines.com/co2.shtml

We have also been tinkering with the idea of building a "compressed air" loco.

Regards


----------



## Ger  (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Chris,

Steam engines run on compressed air about the same as steam. I saw a fullsize compressed air locomotive at a train museum in Kenner, LA a few years back. It was used in a utility or other industrial plant. It was not used on a main line. Rather ugly, just a big tank on a frame. Can't remember where the cylinders were. 

I test my small steam engines on compressed air.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Compressed air engines were used in mines here in BC, I'm sure other places also. At Fort Steel by Cranbrook BC there is one on display, it would run for a full 8 hour shift and still have compressed air left to move to the filling station outside the mine. You're right they are rather ugly little beasts. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3950517322/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Four things:

1) You need close fitting valves and piston rings or you will lose lots of power in blow-by.

2) You need a good way to lubricate the works inside since "air" (CO2) won't carry oil.

3) CO2 cartridges may have 900PSI, but the don't contain very much volume. You can't run a "standard" (for "G" gauge) set of cylinders for very long.

4) The CO2 will get very cold if you draw pressure quickly and that will solidify the gas to dry ice in the cartridge which reduces the amount of pressure (and volume) available to run things.

I have tried running a couple of stationary steam engines on CO2 and never got them to work for more than a couple of seconds for all the above reasons... they were designed to be sealed partially by the thick steam oil and lubricated by the oil suspended in the steam. "Cold" CO2 just made thick steam oil congeal which increased the friction of the engine to the point where I could not turn the flywheel by hand. Using a thinner oil still left lots of space for blow-by, which caused a loss of pressure and volume rather quickly. The low volume of gas in the standard "BB" pistol CO2 cartridge was expended in the "large" cylinders (3/8-in) rather quickly. And some cartridges froze up immediately and the small amount of pressure build up as the dry ice inside slowly gasified was lost immediately in blow-by and leaks.

If the rod seals, valves and piston rings are designed to work in a cold, unlubricated environment it can work. I have seen gas powered airplanes, but airplanes are very light (even with the pressure cannister inside) and don't have to carry anything but themselves... compared to a "locomotive" that is designed to pull rail cars... although I suppose it isn't necessary to make it a "train" device.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Hay,Make a Rocket Sled.none of all the problems that all have told you of.It would be the fastest thing on 45mm track!!!and easy to make.Like the thing LGB did with the fan.take it to Dr Rivets steamup.Big track to have time trials.bet You would beat the fastest Engine or fast pasenger. 
Might be a way to go 
Bob


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the frame already made for a jet powered car. I'll be ready for the challenge when ever someone else is ready to race. IE&W doesn't have VERY much straight track though. Remember Dr. Stapp's rocket sled only went straight for a reason. Anyone got a video camera they would like to donate to strap on the first run?

I did this in HO in the 1960's and used a bushel basket to catch it at the first curve! It was made with a brass channel filled with lead and a Jetex engine with two axles.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Go here for the real thing: 
http://cache.jalopnik.com/assets/resources/2008/02/m497.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

While no help with the CO2 as a power source I thought some might find the following compressed air model interesting, note the date on the magazine.

Compressed-air Model Locomotive[/b]

And here's a link to a CO2 motor[/b]


----------

